# LG G3 Blue Screen



## esra247 (Nov 10, 2017)

Hello, my LG G3 recently stopped working and keeps booting to a blue screen. Now my only concern is trying to save the pictures on it onto my laptop but once it's connected to my laptop it won't show on the screen. everything is saved to the internal hard drive and I'm not sure how I can retrieve them without needing to open my cell phone.


----------



## Hux1 (Nov 14, 2017)

Try and soft reset your phone (won't lose anything). Hold down the power button and volume up button until the phone reboots and let go. If that doesn't work, try power button and volume down for a hard reset and follow instructions. This method will wipe the phone, however.


----------

